# Back yard stick supply.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Today I cut back the Crape Myrtles in the back yard for the first time in over two years and there are some good sticks in the pile. Hope to pick out 10 or 15 1'+ diameter sticks . They should be ready to use in the fall. As you can see my stick picker is finding the good ones.


----------



## ndncowboy (Nov 24, 2021)

I wondered about a Crepe Myrtle but thought it would be too brittle. If needed, one good whack on a bad guy and you would have a busted cane or stick I would think. That's how I trim mine sometimes is by breaking limbs I don't want.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks like there are some nice ones in there, Randy. 

I had a pile of brush from a crab apple I'd taken down at the gf's mother's house and my boys marked a few of them for me to use. LOL.


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

ndncowboy said:


> I wondered about a Crepe Myrtle but thought it would be too brittle. If needed, one good whack on a bad guy and you would have a busted cane or stick I would think. That's how I trim mine sometimes is by breaking limbs I don't want.


That is one thing I haven't taken into consideration when picking out a good stick. It never dawned on me that I may have to warp someone's frame with one. However, so far all my sticks would work for that, not that I would pop someone unless it was necessary. lol My main concern is, will the stick hold up to hold onto, if I were to fall and need the stick to get back up with.

Nice looking bunch of sticks to choose from Randy.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

ndncowboy said:


> I wondered about a Crepe Myrtle but thought it would be too brittle. If needed, one good whack on a bad guy and you would have a busted cane or stick I would think. That's how I trim mine sometimes is by breaking limbs I don't want.


It is s dense wood and very hard when it dryes. Some people carve it while it is green do to its hardness when it s dry.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

I wondered the same thing. Here in my area, there are many sources to get them from. but, I was thinking they had a hollow center.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Nice stash Randy, and handy too. I wish my hunting sticks was that convenient! It will be fun to see how they turn out.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

John Smith_inFL said:


> I wondered the same thing. Here in my area, there are many sources to get them from. but, I was thinking they had a hollow center.


Hi John
I there may be some species that are but every thing I have ever used or cut is solid. Janka Hardness ratings I have seen on myrtle are over 1200. Very hard when dry.


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

That is about the hardness of red oak.


----------



## ndncowboy (Nov 24, 2021)

John Smith_inFL said:


> I wondered the same thing. Here in my area, there are many sources to get them from. but, I was thinking they had a hollow center.


They are solid here. Large piles of them burn hot too.


----------



## Cutman (5 mo ago)

I have a Crape Myrtle tree in my back yard , the bark is beautiful. When the time comes I'm eyeballing a few branches. I'm enjoying making walking sticks and canes. Be Well.
Chris


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

Hey Chris, I have thought of trying Crape Myrtle also.


----------



## Cutman (5 mo ago)

Big Jim
My wife would rip off my arm and beat me with the bloody end if I cut one now, but in time. A good excuse is something to remember what a nice tree it was, Be Well Jim.
Chris


----------

